# Was ist in eurem Werkzeugkasten drin?



## Daniel_b34 (4. März 2012)

Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Werkzeugkasten zusammenstellen, was habt ihr alles drinne? Für mich reichen fürs erste nur die nötigsten Sachen


----------



## Bench (5. März 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an, was man machen will.

Auf jeden Fall nen Satz guter Inbusschlüssel, Reifenheber, 15er Maulschlüssel (oder Pedalschlüssel), Fett, Öl zum Schieren (Kette), WD40 zum reinigen und lösen, viele viele alte Lappen. 
Luftpumpe und Gabelpumpe sollte klar sein. 
evtl. dann noch Kassettenabzieher mit Kettenpeitsche, Tretlagerschlüssel (je nach dem, welches Tretlager man hat), Nippelspanner, ... was man dann noch braucht, merkt man und kauft es nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (5. März 2012)

Ein Drehmomentschlüssel gehört neben einer *guten* Pumpe zu den Dingen, an denen fälschlicherweise oft gespart wird. Ein stabiler Kettennieter und ein Speichenspanner sollten auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2012)

so ziemlich alles, was man braucht um ein rad zu zerlegen und wieder zusammen zu setzen


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

@Daniel_b34: Die Frage ist: "Welche Teile Deine Rad's mÃ¶chtest Du reparieren"?

@peh: Der Link funktioniert nicht â¦

Von Stahlwille gibt es einen DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel den man nicht immer auf 0 Stellen muss, damit die Feder darin entspannt wird. Er hat nÃ¤mlich keine.  Geniales Ding.


----------



## peh (5. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> @peh: Der Link funktioniert nicht


Danke, gefixt. Führt zu dem Mighty-Teil, das meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend ist. Bloß bin ich etwas irritiert, weil ich meine, dass in der Gebrauchsanweisung stand, man solle die Feder nie ganz entlasten. Im Netz wird aber tatsächlich immer zur Entlastung geraten, und den Beipackzettel finde ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Danke, gefixt. Führt zu dem Mighty-Teil, das meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend ist. Bloß bin ich etwas irritiert, weil ich meine, dass in der Gebrauchsanweisung stand, man solle die Feder nie ganz entlasten. Im Netz wird aber tatsächlich immer zur Entlastung geraten, und den Beipackzettel finde ich nicht mehr.



Wenn die Feder in einem gespannten Zustand bleibt und der Drehmomentschlüssel in diesem Zustand gelagert wird, verändert die Feder ihre Form auf Dauer. Dies nur gefügig, aber die eingestellten Werte stimmen dann nicht mehr.

Ein Modell von Stahlwille verzichtet auf diese Feder und verwendet irgendeinen Klappmechanismus.

"Stahlwille Drehmomentschlüssel 730N"


----------



## Burnhard (5. März 2012)

Bier!

Bringt mehr als ein 200â¬ DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel...


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bier!
> 
> Bringt mehr als ein 200â¬ DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel...



*Und alle zusammen !!!* Alkohol macht Birne hol, Birne hol, mehr Platz fÃ¼r Alkohol.


----------



## peh (5. März 2012)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Bier!
> 
> Bringt mehr als ein 200â¬ DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel...


Ach, das eine machen ohne das andere zu lassen! Bau hier mal keine falschen Fronten auf. Die beiden verstehen sich bestens, so lange der DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel nicht den KÃ¼hlschrank okkupiert.


----------



## .floe. (5. März 2012)

"Nur die nötigsten Werkzeuge" gibt es nicht. Irgendwas fehlt immer. Sprechen wir nur von Spezialwerkzeug? 

- Luftpumpe
- Kettennieter
- Kettenpeitsche
- Kettenblattschraubenwerkzeug
- Nuß zur Zahnkranzmontage
- Innenlagerwerkzeug je nach Hersteller
- Reifenheber
- 2 Speichenschlüssel
- ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (6. März 2012)

Ein Torx T25 für die Bremsscheibenschrauben ist auch nie verkehrt. Dazu hab ich noch Schraubendreher, ne Kombizange und nen Kunststoffhammer in der Kiste...


----------



## Dr_Stone (6. März 2012)

*AnfÃ¤nger* Und das Richtwerkzeug fÃ¼r das Schaltauge vergisst mal wieder jeder. 

â¦


----------



## .floe. (6. März 2012)

> "Nur die nötigsten Werkzeuge" gibt es nicht. Irgendwas fehlt immer. Sprechen wir nur von Spezialwerkzeug?
> 
> - Luftpumpe
> - Kettennieter
> ...



Ich geh in dem Fall mal davon aus, dass ein gut sortierter "Standard"-Werkzeugkasten mit umfangreichem Bitsatz (Torx, Inbus, ...), Gummihammer, Seitenschneider, Greifzange, Maulschlüsselsortiment etc vorhanden ist. Wollte nur Spezialwerkzeug auflisten.


----------



## Burnhard (6. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ach, das eine machen ohne das andere zu lassen! Bau hier mal keine falschen Fronten auf. Die beiden verstehen sich bestens, so lange der Drehmomentschlüssel nicht den Kühlschrank okkupiert.



Pah mit genug Bier dreht sich auch alles!


----------



## Battlecow (6. März 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen ist ein I-Net-Handy, um im Forum stets Hilfe anfordern zu können...


----------



## bikelover (9. März 2012)

Erste Frage ist die Ausgangsbasis. Man kann auch mal einen (Schon-)Hammer gebrauchen, der gehört aber eher selten zum klassischen Fahrrad Werkzeug.
Ist im Haushalt überhaupt was vorhanden? Geht es um allgemeine Dinge wie Inbusschlüssel oder Seitenschneider, oder nur um Fahrrad-Spezialwerkzeug. Wenn du schon einen (guten) Knarrenkasten hast, kasst du auf vieles Verzichten. Wenns mal richtig Problem gibt kann man sehr viel verschiedenes Werkzeug gebrauchen.

Ich würde mir einfach immer das Kaufen was ich gerade brauch, im Lauf der Zeit sammelt sich dann genau das richtige an. In den Kästen ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer irgendwelcher Schnickschnack drin, den kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (10. März 2012)

â¦ Flusen, Staub, Fettflecken, Metallstaub


----------



## teafortwo (10. März 2012)

Ganz wichtig: Schläuche, Flickzeug, Ersatzbremse, Entlüftungszeug und Bremsbeläge.


----------



## Dr_Stone (10. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass es jemanden aufgefallen ist, dass er nicht mal auf Fragen reagiert.


----------



## teafortwo (10. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> *Anfänger* Und das Richtwerkzeug für das Schaltauge vergisst mal wieder jeder.



Ach genau ein Schaltauge wär auch nicht schlecht. Aber das Richtwerkzeug würde mir nur unnötig Platz wegnehmen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (10. März 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Ach genau ein Schaltauge wär auch nicht schlecht. Aber das Richtwerkzeug würde mir nur unnötig Platz wegnehmen.



Mit dieser Denkweise hätte ich schon mehr als 100 Euro Verlust.


----------



## teafortwo (10. März 2012)

Ich nehme dafür immer eine Schraube von einem alten Schaltwerk eine Rohrzange und etwas Augenmaß und Gefühl.


----------



## Dr_Stone (10. März 2012)

teafortwo schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür immer eine Schraube von einem alten Schaltwerk eine Rohrzange und etwas Augenmaß und Gefühl.



Das ist nicht so präzise, aber kreativ.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> *Anfänger* Und das Richtwerkzeug für das Schaltauge vergisst mal wieder jeder.


*Selber Anfänger*
Dieses Werkzeug kostet nur unnötiges Geld.
Ein Schaltauge sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso nicht richten, weil das Material, meistens bis immer, Aluguss ist und das ist ziemlich spröde. 
Besser wäre es, ein passendes Ersatz-Schaltauge parat zu haben. Dieses kann man sogar bei einer Tour mitführen.


teafortwo schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür immer eine Schraube von einem alten Schaltwerk eine Rohrzange und etwas Augenmaß und Gefühl.


 Zuhause in der Werkstatt/Keller ginge das gerade noch. Aber für unterwegs wäre ein neues Schaltauge aber besser, weil es weniger Platz wegnimmt als eine Rohrzange und auch noch funktioniert, wenn das Schaltauge irreparabel verbogen oder sogar abgebrochen ist.


----------



## potsdamradler (11. März 2012)

Schmiedeguß, gibt auch welche aus Stahl 
Letzen Sommer eins nach Augenmaß gerichtet und mußte dann Gewinde nachschneiden. Marginale Kaltverformung würde ich bei geschmiedeten/gefrästen Alugeschichten noch unterschreiben- also in Bezug auf's Ausfallende. Einen Lenker z.B. würde ich nicht wieder hinrichten.
Vor Jahren mal eine gegossene Kurbel gerichtet...naja- hab draus gelehrnt  

Kollege von mir, der Dave, fand meine gekürzten Bremshebel cool und neulich faselt er von 20 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis am Bremshebel..., guck mir den an: Oha! 1- Finger Bremshebel montiert  Nö, Hebel gekürzt,beschliffen und das Ende pöapö umgehämmert..
Bin ja wirklich kein Apotheker, trotzdem mein Einwand, daß dat nich hält..
So groß ist die Biegebelastung am Hydraulikbremshebel nicht, meint er..Grübel
Muß dazu sagen, daß Dave schon sehr schöne und überzeugende Sachen bebastelt hat, dagegen bin ich ein Schneeweißchen im Parkverbot..
Aber alle Affen machen's nach- nun sind meine auch krumm= bessere Bremsperformance. 

Zurück zum Thema: Was habt Ihr für Werkzeugkisten?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fischer-775500-Werkzeugkasten-Plastik-Rot/dp/B0002YYRVC"]Fischer Werkzeugkasten Plastik Rot: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]
So ählich ist meine, aber 100% Baumarktplastik. Einerseits Kleinwerkzeug, daneben größere Sachen.

http://www.preisroboter.de/n/rennräder+ständer.html
Auch praktisch- zum einstellen der Hinterradgeschichten 
In Berlin schätzen und lieben gelernt und hier beim Händler abgeluxt als verstaubter Messeständer getarnt


----------



## Dr_Stone (11. März 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> *Selber Anfänger*
> Dieses Werkzeug kostet nur unnötiges Geld.
> Ein Schaltauge sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso nicht richten, weil das Material, meistens bis immer, Aluguss ist und das ist ziemlich spröde.
> Besser wäre es, ein passendes Ersatz-Schaltauge parat zu haben. Dieses kann man sogar bei einer Tour mitführen.



Wenn es "zu stark" verbogen ist: ja! 



bastl-axel schrieb:


> Zuhause in der Werkstatt/Keller ginge das gerade noch. Aber für unterwegs wäre ein neues Schaltauge aber besser, weil es weniger Platz wegnimmt als eine Rohrzange und auch noch funktioniert, wenn das Schaltauge irreparabel verbogen oder sogar abgebrochen ist.



Hab ich was falsch verstanden? Nimmt der Typ etwa immer den Werkzeugkasten mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (11. März 2012)

Einen ehm. Kollegen sehe ich öfters mit Rucksack und oben raus ragt immer der Griff einer Ständerpumpe... Sieht aus wie'n Propeller   Kann ja viel kaputt gehen auf einer Tour.

Werkzeugkasten- reicht da net...


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Hab ich was falsch verstanden? Nimmt der Typ etwa immer den Werkzeugkasten mit?


Denke wohl nicht, aber warum soll man sich ein Richtwerkzeug kaufen, wen das zu Richtende nicht sehr teuer ist. In dem Falle, das Schaltauge.


----------



## teafortwo (11. März 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> *Selber Anfänger*
> Dieses Werkzeug kostet nur unnötiges Geld.
> Ein Schaltauge sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso nicht richten, weil das Material, meistens bis immer, Aluguss ist und das ist ziemlich spröde.
> Besser wäre es, ein passendes Ersatz-Schaltauge parat zu haben. Dieses kann man sogar bei einer Tour mitführen.
> ...



Wenn ein Schaltauge mal verbogen ist, bricht es beim zurück biegen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit. Es geht um neue Schaltaugen, die müssen gerichtet werden. Und ich schleif meinen Werkzeugkasten mit über 10kg nicht mit. Der bleibt im Auto.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Schmiedeguß, gibt auch welche aus Stahl


Der Sinn eines spröden Schaltauges ist der Schutz des Ausfallendes. Ich hoffe, dein Smiley bezieht sich darauf. 


potsdamradler schrieb:


> Marginale Kaltverformung würde ich bei geschmiedeten/gefrästen Alugeschichten noch unterschreiben- also in Bezug auf's Ausfallende.


Ausfallenden sind die angeschweißten Teile des Rahmens, wo die Achse und das Schaltauge befestigt werden. Wir reden hier aber vom Schaltauge und nicht von den Ausfallenden.


potsdamradler schrieb:


> Nö, Hebel gekürzt,beschliffen und das Ende pöapö umgehämmert..
> So groß ist die Biegebelastung am Hydraulikbremshebel nicht, meint er..Grübel


Da die Belastung im Gelenk stattfindet, ist das umgehämmerte Ende doch ohne Belang.


----------



## Dr_Stone (11. März 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Denke wohl nicht, aber warum soll man sich ein Richtwerkzeug kaufen, wen das zu Richtende nicht sehr teuer ist. In dem Falle, das Schaltauge.



Hierbei geht es um Korrekturen von 3-10mm, an der Felge gemessen, was die Schaltpräzision enorm beeinflusst.
Und nicht um extrem mehr, wo sonst das Schaltauge brechen würde.
Ich bleib bei meiner Aussage: Anfänger.


----------



## potsdamradler (11. März 2012)

@axel:
Sorry, meinte natürlich das Schaltauge.



> Da die Belastung im Gelenk stattfindet, ist das umgehämmerte Ende doch ohne Belang



Hoffe mal Du behälst Recht, Alu- Bruch, da hat sich mein Bedarf erschöpft...zum Glück nie was ernsthaftes passiert.

Zum Werkzeug: eine angeschliffene Speiche zum aufpieksen abgelängter Kabelhüllen.
Überhaupt kann man mit Speichenstücken schönes basteln. Meine Jalousien z.B. hängen an denen. Sehen aus wie kleine Blumenkastenhalter, also so in etwa


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Zum Werkzeug: eine angeschliffene Speiche zum aufpieksen abgelängter Kabelhüllen.


Ich lasse beim Kürzen der Bowde/Außenzug den Innenzug einfach drin. Allerdings nicht komplett, sondern nur so weit, das er die Trennstelle 1-2 cm überlappt. Dadurch vermeide ich ein Quetschen des Außenzuges und dem Innenzug macht dies nichts aus, der ist sowieso immer viel zu lang.


----------



## Feldwiesel (3. Juni 2012)

Daniel_b34 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Werkzeugkasten zusammenstellen, was habt ihr alles drinne? Für mich reichen fürs erste nur die nötigsten Sachen



Das ist meine WZK mit der ich super zurecht komme.








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1125551


----------



## Schmidtle (5. Juni 2012)

> Das ist meine WZK mit der ich super zurecht komme.



Gute Zusammenstellung!!!

Meiner ist etwas unordentlicher und Komplexer .

Das wichtigste ist eh immer das was man für die Wartung und zum aufbauen eines Rades braucht,was man auch mal zu einem Rennen ,als Basis Reparatur-Set zu Verfügung bräuchte.
So mach ich es als und der Rest hab in durchsichtigen IKEA Kunststoffboxen,da sieht man meistens wo die Restlichen Teilen sich in welcher Box sich befinden.

Also, immer das wichtigste in den Werkzeugkasten, und wenn man öfters am schrauben ist, sollte man zu Werkzeugen von guter, oder ausreichender Qualität kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Feldwiesel,

was für einen Drehmomentschüssel hast Du und was hat der gekostet?

Danke
Gruß
Scotty



Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Das ist meine WZK mit der ich super zurecht komme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feldwiesel (7. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ist ein Proxxon Micro-Click 30
Gibts ab ca 40 z.B hier
http://www.handwerkzeuge-online.de/index.php?a=5640


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. Juni 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist ein Proxxon Micro-Click 30
> Gibts ab ca 40â¬ z.B hier
> http://www.handwerkzeuge-online.de/index.php?a=5640



Sind das nicht die Dinger, die so ungenau gehen?

Ich wÃ¼rde persÃ¶nlich einen von Stahlwille nehmen. Davon gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Modelle die man nicht mehr nach der Benutzung auf Null stehlen muss. Kosten aber leider um die 200-250 Euro.
Gute DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel kosten ab 100 Euro. Wie der sehr beliebte von Syntace. Oder einen Hazet fÃ¼r 30 Euro mehr.


----------



## Der Physiker (7. Juni 2012)

-SKS Stankompressor
-Dämpferpumpe
-Ratschen+ Nüsse
-DreMo
-Maul und Ringschlüsselsatz
-Inbus Satz
-Torx Satz
-Konusschlüssel
-Kettenpeitsche
-Kassettennuss
-Reifenheber
-Nippelspanner
-Zentrierständer+Mittenlehre
-SpeichenTensiometer
-Diverse Zangen
-Verschiedene Varianten Kurbel und Tretlagerwerkzeuge
- Bürsten und Lappen
- Hämmer (Stahl, Gummi, Kunststoff)
-Meißel
-Feilen
-Schieblehre
-Kettennieter
-Gewindeschneider
-Linksausdreher
...

Sicher habe ich noch die Hälfte vergessen.

Am besten kaufst du das was du für die jeweils anstehende Arbeit brauchst. 
Zu Beginn Kommt man mit einem Gut bestückten Multitool ein paar Zangen (insbesondere eine mit der man gut Züge kürzen kann), einem Maulschlüsselsatz und den nötigen Werkzeugen für Kurbel und Kassette schon ganz schön weit.


----------



## KleinundMein (7. Juni 2012)

Zuerst mal einen 250cmx125cmx80cm Deckelanhänger kaufen - der Rest findet sich.
Wenn noch Geld über ist.


----------



## c0rtez (7. Juni 2012)

Is sowas hier nich auch ganz brauchbar?
Ich meine eher fürs mitnehmen auf Touren, wird bestimmt nicht das beste Zeug sein.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-66221-Fahrrad--Werkzeugkoffer/dp/B004JMZLVI/ref=sr_1_46?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1339070494&sr=1-46"]Fahrrad- Werkzeugkoffer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (7. Juni 2012)

Würd lieber einzeln kaufen was man braucht. Gutes Werkzeug hebt auch mancher Schrotthändler auf.
Hab sogar den 4-5-6er Inbus von dort


----------



## RetroRider (7. Juni 2012)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Is sowas hier nich auch ganz brauchbar?
> Ich meine eher fürs mitnehmen auf Touren, wird bestimmt nicht das beste Zeug sein.
> 
> Fahrrad- Werkzeugkoffer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit





Werkzeugkoffer mit auf Tour nehmen ist am falschen Ende gespart! Ein Anhänger mit Werkzeugschrank ist das Mindeste. Was machst du, wenn du unterwegs einen Tretlagergehäusefräser oder einen Steuersatzeinpresser brauchst? Dann siehst du mit deinem Werkzeugkoffer aber alt aus.

Mal im Ernst: Mehr als Reifenheber, Ersatzschlauch, Minipumpe, Flickzeug, Gewebetape und Multitool braucht man eigentlich nicht. Evtl. noch ein Kettenschloss. Und ein bißchen Ballistol (technisches+medizinisches Unversalöl). Aber irgendwo muss man einfach eine Grenze ziehen. Werkzeugkoffer im Rucksack soll ja wohl ein Scherz gewesen sein. 
Es sei denn, du machst eine Expedition durch Sibirien, aber da ist "Werkzeugkoffer aus'm Onlineshop wird schon passen" viel zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## Feldwiesel (7. Juni 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Dinger, die so ungenau gehen?
> 
> Ich würde persönlich einen von Stahlwille nehmen. Davon gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Modelle die man nicht mehr nach der Benutzung auf Null stehlen muss. Kosten aber leider um die 200-250 Euro.
> Gute Drehmomentschlüssel kosten ab 100 Euro. Wie der sehr beliebte von Syntace. Oder einen Hazet für 30 Euro mehr.



Das sind die Dinger die ihre Toleranz von 3% einhalten wie jeder gute Dremo!!
Und dabei nicht 100E und mehr kosten!!
Wenn man natürlich 280 übrig hat und einem die 3% zuviel sind kann man auch den hier nehmen


Der liegt im übrigen in meiner grossen WZK namens Keller.
Der Proxxon ist aber allemal ausreichend fürs Bike!!!


----------



## c0rtez (7. Juni 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Werkzeugkoffer mit auf Tour nehmen ist am falschen Ende gespart! Ein Anhänger mit Werkzeugschrank ist das Mindeste. Was machst du, wenn du unterwegs einen Tretlagergehäusefräser oder einen Steuersatzeinpresser brauchst? Dann siehst du mit deinem Werkzeugkoffer aber alt aus.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Mehr als Reifenheber, Ersatzschlauch, Minipumpe, Flickzeug, Gewebetape und Multitool braucht man eigentlich nicht. Evtl. noch ein Kettenschloss. Und ein bißchen Ballistol (technisches+medizinisches Unversalöl). Aber irgendwo muss man einfach eine Grenze ziehen. Werkzeugkoffer im Rucksack soll ja wohl ein Scherz gewesen sein.
> Es sei denn, du machst eine Expedition durch Sibirien, aber da ist "Werkzeugkoffer aus'm Onlineshop wird schon passen" viel zu kurz gedacht.



Ja, schon klar. Ich meinte auch eher sich das notwendige da raus zu nehmen.

Mal abgesehen vom Tape und vom Ersatzschlauch ist, dass was du aufgeschrieben hast auch das was ich im Rucksack mitführe.

--------------

Mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage wo wir gerade beim Thema Werkzeug sind. Ich bin auch noch Anfänger, habe zuhause quasi das Standardwerkzeug was man in einem Haushalt da hat und halt n bisschen Fahrrad Equipment. Was ich nicht habe ist n Drehmomentschlüssel (den leih ich mir immer vom Nachbarn, brauch man ja nur extrem selten) und ne Dämpferpumpe.

Beim Thema Dämpferpumpe, wie ist da eure Erfahrung. Einmal einstellen und das wars oder muss man da öfter wieder mit ran?


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. Juni 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Das sind die Dinger die ihre Toleranz von 3% einhalten wie jeder gute Dremo!!
> Und dabei nicht 100E und mehr kosten!!
> Wenn man natürlich 280 übrig hat und einem die 3% zuviel sind kann man auch den hier nehmen
> Der liegt im übrigen in meiner grossen WZK nahmens Keller.
> Der Proxxon ist aber allemal ausreichend fürs Bike!!!



Ich habe öfters mal gelesen, dass die von Proxxon nicht so Präzise sind. Das war's dann aber schon


----------



## Feldwiesel (7. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt meiner stimmt, kommt auch vielleicht immer darauf an wer und wie er benutz wird.
Habe meinen letztens noch in der Firma Prüfen lassen als unsere vom Gedore mann geprüft wurden.
War alles bestens!
Und das nach 8Jahren nutzung mit guter und sachgerechter Behandlung.
Ist wie du oben schon geschrieben hast natürlich wichtig!
Immer entspannen nach gebrauch und nicht zum lösen von Verbindungen benutzen....


----------



## scotty23 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi Feldwiesel,

 Danke

Gruß



Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist ein Proxxon Micro-Click 30
> Gibts ab ca 40 z.B hier
> http://www.handwerkzeuge-online.de/index.php?a=5640


----------



## josieone (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ging mir vor 2 Jahren genauso. Ein Tipp im Forum hat mir geholfen 
Ich kaufte mir den "Xtreme Werkzeugkoffer All2gether XL" von Rose.de

Angeraten wurde in dem Thread, die am meisten verwendeten Teile Zug um Zug gegen höherwertige auszutauschen.
Bis jetzt reicht es aber Qualitätsmässig für meine Hobbyzwecke komplett aus. 
Überrascht haben mich z.B. das Innensechskant-Schlüsselset mit Kugelkopf - hier kommt nicht einmal ein Würth/Reca Teil ran!

Als ausbaufähige Grundausstattung meiner Meinung nach voll ausreichend!

PS: SKS Ständerpumpe und Drehmoment hatte ich bereits.


----------



## Feldwiesel (14. Juli 2012)

Gibt ein kleines Upgrade meiner Werkzeugkiste.
In meiner alten sind jetzt: Bremsenentlüftügskit Magura / Avid,
Cyclus BSA Gewindeschneider, Steruerkopffräse , Innernlagerfräse ParkTool Bremsaufnahmen Fräser.
Und hier meine Neue


----------



## potsdamradler (14. Juli 2012)

@Feldwiesel:
Da haste meinen Adblock Plus ausgetrickst  

Habe eine Werkzeugkiste im Einsatz mit zwei Fächern: links Keinteile, größeres Werkzeug auf der anderen Seite  Versuche auch mit möglichst wenig Werkzeug auszukommen..

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtle (15. Juli 2012)

Feldwiesel schrieb:


> Gibt ein kleines Upgrade meiner Werkzeugkiste.
> In meiner alten sind jetzt: Bremsenentlüftügskit Magura / Avid,
> Cyclus BSA Gewindeschneider, Steruerkopffräse , Innernlagerfräse ParkTool Bremsaufnahmen Fräser.
> Und hier meine Neue



Oh,
alles so schön Ordentlich!
Meiner sieht aus wie Sau!
Alles Ölig und versüfft!
Aber das wichtigste ,dachte ich auf jeden Fall,ist auch drin.
Bei meinem Kollege hatte es eine Speiche verrissen, ich hatte alles dabei,nur keine Ersatzspeiche!!


----------



## Feldwiesel (15. Juli 2012)

Schmidtle schrieb:


> Oh,
> alles so schön Ordentlich!
> Meiner sieht aus wie Sau!
> Alles Ölig und versüfft!
> ...



Ich geb mit Mühe alles ordentlich zu halten.
Meine Ersatzspeichen lager ich aber auch nicht in meiner WZK, genauso wie Werkzeuge die man nicht immer braucht. 
Wie Bremsenentlüftungs Set und die ganzen Fräswerkzeuge. 
Dafür hab ich nen zweiten Koffer, bzw ne Kiste für die Speichen.


----------



## kuaoimbiker (15. Juli 2012)

Habe die Ehre,

So, dann woll`n wir mal - so schaut`s im Werkzeugkasten aus


----------



## Feldwiesel (15. Juli 2012)

SEHR SCHÖN!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Juli 2012)

Schon krass!! Was gibt man wohl für sowas insgesamt aus??


----------



## memphis35 (22. Juli 2012)

Wer Ordnung hält ist zu faul zum Suchen


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Juli 2012)

@kuaoimbiker:

Geiler Werkzeugwagen! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kuaoimbiker (22. Juli 2012)

Habe die Ehre,

Danke für`s Lob; hier noch die wichtigste Errungenschaft: "chris king/thomson kackpappenhalterung" für alle möglichen Reinigungsaufgaben...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal 

























Es fehlen noch Kurbelwerkzeuge wie z.B.: TL-FC32 und TL-FC16 für meine Kurbel, ein Schonhammer und eine Wasserpumpenzange dann dürfte er soweit komplett sein.

Die Kiste gabs im Obi für 42 Euro leer...

LG: Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (11. Dezember 2012)

Wollte gerade schon fragen woher die Kiste ist, suche sowas schon länger!


----------



## erkan1984 (11. Dezember 2012)

gibt es die immer beim OBI, hab die sonst nur Gefüllt gefunden.
Andere Ideen, wo es solche Kisten noch gibt, auch Online?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (12. Dezember 2012)

Online kenn ich sie an sich nur von KS-Tools, da kostet so ne Kiste leer allerdings 150 Euro...

Bei uns im OBI gibt es meine Kiste jetzt noch 1mal, denke ich werde sie kaufen bevor sie weg ist, kann man ja immer mal gebrauchen ^^


----------



## memphis35 (12. Dezember 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Werkzeugkoffer-HWZK500-3/dp/B003TZY8OC/ref=sr_1_1?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1355326697&sr=1-1"]Holzinger Werkzeugkoffer HWZK500-3: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Werkzeugbox-Metall-Kunststoff-integrierter-Schublade-galvanisiert/dp/B0046ENODG/ref=sr_1_38?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1355326766&sr=1-38"]Werkzeugbox Metall-Kunststoff mit integrierter Schublade, galvanisiert, 50,8 cm (20''): Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Mfg  35


----------



## machero (12. Dezember 2012)

suche eigentlich auch noch n werkzeugkasten.
allerdings befürchte ich das ich meine beiden inbus-/torx-sätze da nicht stilgerecht unterbringen kann.
der schöne ständer will ja auch benutzt werden


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (12. Dezember 2012)

Damn...

Der Holzinger hat noch ne Schublade mehr...

Hat die selben Abmessungen nur ne Schublade mehr...
Günstiger isser auch noch...

OK; ist geordert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (12. Dezember 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> OK; ist geordert ^^



Dann würd ich aber lieber den hier nehmen 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Metall-Werkzeugkoffer-HWZK600-6-kugelgelagert/dp/B003TZWMT0/ref=pd_sim_diy_23"]Holzinger Metall Werkzeugkoffer HWZK600-6 - kugelgelagert: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]


Is zwar aus Metall deutlich teurer , aber sowas kauft man sicherlich nur 1x im Leben


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Dezember 2012)

Der kostet dreimal so viel...

Brauch ich denn unbedingt kugelgelagerte Schubladen?

Denke eher nicht, so viel Kraft hab ich gerade noch ^^


----------



## memphis35 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich mal vom kleineren ( billigeren )  oberen Link kopiert 


> 3 kugelgelagerte, abschließbare Schubfächer inklusive 2 Sicherheitsschlüssel


Also schaffst auch diese Läden ohne Kraftaufwand.

Mfg  35


----------



## machero (13. Dezember 2012)

ich glaub der teure ist aber insgesamt auch wesentlich besser bzw. stabiler.

hab letztens im baumarkt schon solche teile gesehen. 
zwar anderer hersteller aber die dinger waren voll labbrig. da hätte ich keinen bock drauf, wenn das die nächsten 30-40 jahre halten soll.
wird schon seinen grund haben das der andere holzinger werkzeugkasten 3x so teuer ist 

<edit>

Sehe grad der teure wiegt 24.8 Kilo.
das ist dann wohl doch etwas to much.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Dezember 2012)

Meiner ist absolut nicht labbrig...

Der hält locker die nächsten 140 Jahre ^^


----------



## Stugi-Manni (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe in meiner Kiste den Knipex Zangenschlüssel, endgeile Zange die einen kompletten Maulschlüsselsatz ersetzt und mit der man notfalls auch mal das Schaltauge wieder in Form bringen kann.


----------



## Spike777 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gegen so feine Werkzeugkisten kann meine Ikea Plastikbox nicht mit halten 

Drin ist trotzdem alles, vom 1mm Imbus bis zum Drehmo und selbst gebasteltem Einpresswerkzeug für Lagerschalen.


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (13. Dezember 2012)

Selbstgebastelt ist (falls es funktioniert) doch eh geiler als zu kaufen


----------



## Spike777 (13. Dezember 2012)

Funktioniert prima der Dinger, nur wenn man es genau nimmt ist der selber Gedrehte um einiges teurer als ein Modell von Pedros oder Park Tool


----------



## ragazza (13. Dezember 2012)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> *Selber Anfänger*
> Dieses Werkzeug kostet nur unnötiges Geld.
> Ein Schaltauge sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, sowieso nicht richten, weil das Material, meistens bis immer, Aluguss ist und das ist ziemlich spröde.
> Besser wäre es, ein passendes Ersatz-Schaltauge parat zu haben. Dieses kann man sogar bei einer Tour mitführen.
> ...



wenn ich meine verbogenen Schaltaugen jedesmal erneuern müßte wär ich ein armer Mann. Richtwerkzeug ist essentiell für korrekt eingestelltes Schaltwerk. Ich hab aber auch für jedes Rad ein neues Schaltauge im Kasten, falls mal eines abreisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (13. Dezember 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Dann würd ich aber lieber den hier nehmen
> Holzinger Metall Werkzeugkoffer HWZK600-6 - kugelgelagert: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> 
> Is zwar aus Metall deutlich teurer , aber sowas kauft man sicherlich nur 1x im Leben



Na klar, wiegt mit Werkzeug so um die 60 Kg, de man durch die Gegend schleppen muss, viel Spaß. Bin keine Freund vom Schleppen und so eine teuere Werkzeugkiste kann ich mir nicht leisten 
Repariert wird nie ausserhalb und dieses ewige Wühlen in der Werkzeugkiste macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß.
Nicht gerade aufgeräumt, aber alle Sachen liegen da, wo ich sie immer brauche.


----------



## machero (13. Dezember 2012)

Alles nicht einfach 

Das ganze Werkzeug permanent offen rum liegen haben würde sich für mich widerum nicht lohnen. 
So viel gibts dann doch nicht zu schrauben, und Wohnfläche ist knapp und kostbar. Ausserdem staubts so nur voll 

Aber n 30-Kilo-Werkzeugkoffer (Leergewicht) würd ich mir auch nicht holen, da hast du schon recht.
Moment befindet sich meine Werkzeug-Ausrüstung noch im Aufbau und ich lagere die Sachen in verschiedenen kleinen Kartons. 
Geht auch


----------



## guckmalhierher (14. Dezember 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Alles nicht einfach
> 
> Das ganze Werkzeug permanent offen rum liegen haben würde sich für mich widerum nicht lohnen.
> So viel gibts dann doch nicht zu schrauben, und Wohnfläche ist knapp und kostbar. Ausserdem staubts so nur voll
> ...



Bei uns gibt es immer was zu reparieren, in der Zwischenzeit bringen Freunde und Nachbarn ihre Fahrräder zum Reparieren vorbei (Bezahlt wird in Naturalien -> wie der Schinken in anderen "Fred" ) - Meine Werkstatt liegt bei uns im Keller und so ist die Motivation auch grösser, weil man nicht ein/auspacken muss.

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Werkzeug-Trolley aus stabilen Kunstoff besorgt. Das Teil geht nicht schnell kaputt, ist ausserdem leicht und lässt sich wie ein Koffer durch die Gegend ziehen.
Ein schwerer Metall-Werkzeugkiste ist als stationäre Lösung aus Platzmangel sinnvoll, für alles andere ist die Kiste zu schwer.


----------



## Focustreter (14. Dezember 2012)

Meine Werkzeugkiste ist etwas größer


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Dezember 2012)

Wer bitte hat einen 60-Kilo-Werkzeugkasten???

So ein Teil wie ich es habe wiegt als komplettes Sortiment mit 1/2Zollratschensatz Hammer etc pp. 22 kg, aber ich hab weder einen 1/2Zollratschensatz noch einen Hammer noch sont irgendwelches haushaltswerkzeug drin...

Ich denke das bewegt sich so um die 20 Kilo...

Ist ja auch nicht so dass man den Koffer ständig rumschleppt, aber man könnte wenn man wollte alles mit einem Handgriff von A nach B transportieren.

Wenn ich z.B. zu meinem Kumpel fahre und dem irgendwas an seinem Bike helfe, greif ich den Koffer, schlepp ihn 10 Meter ins Auto und vor Ort 10 Meter zu meinem Kumpel, schwupps hab ich alles parat an einem ganz anderen Ort.

Man kann sich auch anstellen finde ich, stellenweise sind die Argumentationen hier wirklich auf KiGa-Niveau...

Just my 2 cent...


----------



## guckmalhierher (14. Dezember 2012)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Wer bitte hat einen 60-Kilo-Werkzeugkasten???
> 
> So ein Teil wie ich es habe wiegt als komplettes Sortiment mit 1/2Zollratschensatz Hammer etc pp. 22 kg, aber ich hab weder einen 1/2Zollratschensatz noch einen Hammer noch sont irgendwelches haushaltswerkzeug drin...
> 
> ...




Komme du erst mal in dem Alter, wo das Schleppen langsam ein Problem wird  (Ich weiis, wenn man jung ist, glaubt man nie dran, dass man über 40 Probleme haben könnte, hatte ich damals auch nicht. Deswegen spricht man von Weisheit )


----------



## machero (14. Dezember 2012)

das ding kommt doch ganz gut...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200767156699

nicht zu teuer, nicht zu schwer (9kg), sieht stabil aus und hat bereits gummierte ablageflächen


----------



## mr.ltz (14. Dezember 2012)

machero schrieb:


> das ding kommt doch ganz gut...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200767156699
> 
> nicht zu teuer, nicht zu schwer (9kg), sieht stabil aus und hat bereits gummierte ablageflächen




Gekauft.....Danke für den Tip 

Micha


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (14. Dezember 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Komme du erst mal in dem Alter, wo das Schleppen langsam ein Problem wird  (Ich weiis, wenn man jung ist, glaubt man nie dran, dass man über 40 Probleme haben könnte, hatte ich damals auch nicht. Deswegen spricht man von Weisheit )




Naja, bin auch keine 21 mehr...

Genau genommen bin im kritischsten Alter das man haben kann...

Für Vieles einfach schon zu alt, für manches echt noch zu jung 

Wenn ich irgendwann nicht mehr in der Lage bin 20 Kilo 10 Meter weit zu beswegen werd ich eh nicht mehr biken...

Falls doch, dann bin ich in einem Alter wo es mir finanziell besser geht und ich werde mir noch einen 2. Kasten gönnen und teile das Werkzeug zwecks Gewicht dann auf 


@ mr.litz: Den Koffer gibts bei Amazon für 39 Euro 

Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut, juhuu, meiner ist auch kugelgelagert, aber irgendwie rollt er jetzt nicht besser zum Auto 

Das sind alles die Gleichen, nur haben die von Amazon und E-Gay ne Schublade mehr und diese zusätzliche Ablage, was sie natürlich wesentlich geiler macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch der gleich Kasten, wie der hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Werkzeugkoffer-HWZK500-3/dp/B003TZY8OC/"]Holzinger Werkzeugkoffer HWZK500-3: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Nur halt gute 13â¬ gÃ¼nstiger.

*edit*

zu spÃ¤t, siehe Vorposter.

*editÂ²*

Ich wÃ¼nsche mir diesen hier zu Weihnachten:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Hazet-190L-3-Kunststoff-Werkzeugkasten/dp/B001B8XAHA/ref=pd_sim_diy_8"]Hazet 190L-3 Kunststoff-Werkzeugkasten: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]


----------



## machero (14. Dezember 2012)

naja, der holzinger hat aber keine gummi-matten drin.
dann lieber 13,- euro mehr zahlen und nichtmehr selber rumbasteln.


und über die hazet-plastikkoffer findet man im netz auch die ein oder andere 
rezension von enttäuschten käufern. also ist auch nicht 100% perfect


----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


>



Yeah, Neophyte Records  HC4L 

Ich bin noch am überlegen...entwerder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Werkstattwagen-HWW2009/dp/B003TZPL48/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1359225295&sr=8-5"]den[/ame] oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Werkzeugwagen-HWW1005KG-5-F%C3%A4cher/dp/B003TZST60/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359225295&sr=8-1"]den[/ame] mit ner [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Holzinger-Werkzeugkoffer-HWZK500-3/dp/B003TZY8OC/ref=sr_1_2?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1359234605&sr=1-2"]extra Kiste[/ame] für oben drauf.

In schwarz würd er mir zwar besser gefallen aber am Ende wird er eh mit Stickern von der Eurobike usw. bepflastert 



machero schrieb:


> das ding kommt doch ganz gut...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200767156699
> 
> nicht zu teuer, nicht zu schwer (9kg), sieht stabil aus und hat bereits gummierte ablageflächen



Auch ne Überlegung Wert  aber nen Wagen muss trotzdem mit her


----------



## finsterforst (27. Januar 2013)

zum Thema Werkzeug selber basteln: eine kettenpeitsche kann man kostenlos mit ner alten kette, was passendes als griff (holz oder Metall, je nachdem was man hat) und ein paar schrauben zurecht schustern... hab ich vor ein paar Jahren auch gemacht weil ich es nicht eingesehen habe, für sowas Geld auszugeben  und es funktioniert


----------



## erkan1984 (31. Januar 2013)

hi, 
habe heute auch meinen koffer von ebay bekommen.
Hat einer tips, für so hartschaumplatten (bezugsquelle im I-Net, oder tips, wo es sowas lokal geben kann)?
Ich will zumindest das kleinzeug in solchen vertiefungen einlassen.
Es ist sicher ratsam so ca die hälfte der höhe der Fächer als max dicke zu nehmen?


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (1. Februar 2013)

Bei mir gibts Hartschaum...

Ich hab den selbst in meinem Koffer...

Ist halt sperrig zu verschicken...

Bei Interesse PM, das zeug schenk ich dir dann, nur Versand müsstest du mir löhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duschy (2. Februar 2013)

Hier ist er billiger http://www.werkzeugbude24.de/werkzeugkoffer/eb600520ss.php


----------



## Spike777 (10. Februar 2013)

Hab mich mal an einer 2-D Lasermaschine versucht, das kam dabei raus..





[/url][/IMG]

Werkzeug zum Richten von Bremsscheiben =)

Produktionszeit weniger wie 10 Sekunden


----------



## duc-mo (10. Februar 2013)

Pedro_Pedali schrieb:


> Wer bitte hat einen 60-Kilo-Werkzeugkasten???



Hier ich, wobei der gefüllt natürlich nochmal deutlich schwerer wird... Deshalb sind da aber auch Rollen dran...


----------



## Pedro_Pedali (10. Februar 2013)

Das schimpft sich WERKSTATTWAGEN


----------



## duc-mo (10. Februar 2013)

Ach soooooo!!! *erleuchtet*


----------



## maxmobil (19. Januar 2014)

hallo.
welchen der 4 könnt ihr mir empfehlen.

1. http://www.ebay.at/itm/331027978177?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2. http://www.werkzeugbude24.de/werkzeugkoffer/eb600520rs.php

3. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Werkzeugkoff...fer-Werkzeugkasten-3-Schubladen-/380698888339

4.http://www.ebay.de/itm/Werkzeugkist...t-rot-aus-Metall-Werkzeugkasten-/261357658846


----------



## memphis35 (19. Januar 2014)

Vollkommen egal . Ist doch alles das selbe . Nur der 2. ist ausverkauft .
Wichtig ist was rein kommt .


----------



## maxmobil (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo
meinte eher wegen der Verarbeitung .
die im Baumarkt sind halt schon sehr billig verarbeitet ,Schubladen zbs ...


----------



## Ianus (24. Januar 2014)

Nach 30 Jahren Dienst in einer Zahnarztpraxis nun der 2te Frühling 











Nur genial, das Teil


----------



## Burnhard (25. Januar 2014)

Das Teil ist ja genial, tausend mal besser als jeder Werkzeugschrank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (25. Januar 2014)

das ist genau das...ein werkzugschrank


----------



## Basti138 (26. Januar 2014)

Beim Fotzenspangler ist ja auch nix anderes da drin


----------



## --- (27. Januar 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Beim Fotzenspangler ist ja auch nix anderes da drin



WD40? 

Qualitativ sicher erste Sahne das Teil. Wenn der nach 30 Jahren täglichen Gebrauchs noch so aussieht...Respekt. Genial ist auch die ausziehbare Ablage.


----------



## ar_jay (27. Januar 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Amigo-Baisch...=Praxis_Klinikeinrichtung&hash=item5d4839242a

kann man käuflich erwerben für schlappe 570 euro


----------

